# Cy's Fishing Trip



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cy, have you got any of these Hogsucker's up in your country?



Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Across the border in SD I am sure Cy sees many of these:

Here is the next state record.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cy Eisele was spotted running around on a frozen South Dakota lake....

Regards, Mike

http://videowall.accuweather.com/detail/videos/top-videos/video/4104854363001/viral:-man-creates-bizarrely-cool-ice-sled-machine-out-of-boat-and-saw-blade?autoStart=true


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We have Eelpout up north.head looks like catfish and the body looks like a Eel.

And that is true. Actually,lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Trip was pretty good.15 walleye,13 pearch,5 blue gills.between 2 of us.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember watching a Minnesota Bound tv show with Ron Schara, and it was all about eelpout. There is 30 minutes of my life I will never get back....

There is an eelpout festival in some town in norther MN, but can't for the life of me remember which one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Trip was pretty good.15 walleye,13 pearch,5 blue gills.between 2 of us.


What ?? no eelpout.?

REgards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10408152_10153134324423996_4053502880931175246_n.jpg?oh=f26107b55012106a34eb65dbb956455b&oe=558311D6&__gda__=1433390505_076b6412ff766e88ce35dd3deef7f872


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> I remember watching a Minnesota Bound tv show with Ron Schara, and it was all about eelpout. There is 30 minutes of my life I will never get back....
> 
> There is an eelpout festival in some town in norther MN, but can't for the life of me remember which one.


Walker,Mn on Leech Lake I think??.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Walker,Mn on Leech Lake I think??.


Damn you're smart. My wife still doesn't believe me there is such a thing as eelpout.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Just an excuse to have a few beers on the lake.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Damn you're smart. My wife still doesn't believe me there is such a thing as eelpout.


Only reason I knew that is I stayed there for a few days snowmobileing.There was/is?? Also a eelpout factory there that processed them.A lady here always wanted us to bring them back if we caught any on Lake of the Woods.She would clean them removing a bad strip of meat before cooking them.Or maybe it was that she just saved a godd strop of meat.?lol.The y will actually wrap around your arm like a snake.I hate snakes and cut the line when I caught one dropping the eelpout back down the hole


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

No good things could come of anything that is part catfish. Never caught eelpout and for that I'm thankful!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They say it is a delicacy and tastes like lobster. I think I caught one once. Ugly.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Just an excuse to have a few beers on the lake.


Yep!


----------

